# Just Curious, is any of this on Oz TV?



## CapnMunch (Dec 27, 2010)

Eastenders
Emerdale
Corrie

Im hoping not, the missus has an addiction and moving to Oz might be the only cure!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

She'll probably develop some new addictions soon enough and will no doubt consider having recordings sent!


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

CapnMunch said:


> Eastenders
> Emerdale
> Corrie
> 
> Im hoping not, the missus has an addiction and moving to Oz might be the only cure!


Lol. I think Foxtel had an "English TV" channel, but no idea if that is still true or what programs it had.


----------

